# Gibraltar II vs Hipshot



## rexbinary (Nov 17, 2016)

Does anyone think it's worth it to replace a stock Gibraltar II 7-string bridge with a Hipshot Ibby HM retrofit bridge?

https://store.hipshotproducts.com/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=412

I don't really have any complaints about my current Gibraltar II bridge, but I keep reading about how much people like the Hipshot bridges. What is it exactly that makes them so popular?


----------



## runbirdman (Nov 17, 2016)

I like Hipshots a lot because of the shoulders but the Gibraltar II (if that's what comes on the prestige 7s) is just as good in every way. If I was having a spec'ing a guitar I would choose a Hipshot but there are no weaknesses of the Gibraltar. I have thought about going with a replacement Hipshot just to change out the Cosmo black hardware for true black hardware. I think at this point Hipshot hardware is becoming a fad. Other hardware is equally good.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Nov 17, 2016)

If you've no complaints then there is no need to change it, the hipshot replacement is missing a few features the gilbraltar has so IMO its a step down functionally.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Nov 17, 2016)

Had numerous production guitars with the Hipshot and done many more partscasters with them, but also had the RGIB6 which has the Gibraltar II....no issues and never felt the need to change it out. It's just as solid and functional as the Hipshot.

Save money for more guitars, sir.


----------



## Vrollin (Nov 17, 2016)

Hipshot is just the latest fad...


----------



## rexbinary (Nov 17, 2016)

I'm sticking with the rock. Thanks guys. Much help as always.


----------



## vick1000 (Nov 18, 2016)

If you have one of the older Gibralters with the pointy corners, I'm sure the HS would be more comfortable. I hated those damn things.


----------



## Lasik124 (Nov 18, 2016)

Seems like you already have made a decision

But felt like throwing my 2 cents out as I just did another thread

After owning both, I actually preferred the Gilbraltar! 

Rounder/smoother edges in my opinion for more comfier resting/palm muting 

Both worked just great though, and I do admit, Hipshot looks sleek!


----------



## Shask (Nov 18, 2016)

vick1000 said:


> If you have one of the older Gibralters with the pointy corners, I'm sure the HS would be more comfortable. I hated those damn things.



I just bought a "low shoulder" version to replace the big bulky one on my RG7321. Looking forward to it!


----------



## ImNotAhab (Nov 20, 2016)

Shask said:


> I just bought a "low shoulder" version to replace the big bulky one on my RG7321. Looking forward to it!



I'd love to see a pic and a review when you get it set up!


----------



## BangandBreach (Nov 29, 2016)

Vrollin said:


> Hipshot is just the latest fad...



Enlighten us.


----------



## Yodel (Nov 29, 2016)

Don't jump the hype wagon, the Gibraltar has a more sophisticated design and I highly doubt you'd notice a difference in sound


----------



## GraemeH (Nov 30, 2016)

The Gibraltar II is a better design to me (hex bolts for intonation adjustment, can string through body or from the back of the bridge, can remove it without removing saddles to access the screws holding it to the body etc.), but the Hipshot is made from better materials (feels harder and more mass-ey).

If Ibanez made some kind of Gibraltar II-Pro of better materials it'd be a no-brainer, but both have their place.


----------



## vick1000 (Dec 2, 2016)

The G II does not have the string slots, it's through body only. The standard and plus had the slots.


----------

